# Am I Missing Something Here?



## bc02eagle (Jan 10, 2006)

Right now I am ranked #165 on the Boston Police list and I have submitted all my info to my background detectives. Now all the talk I have heard recently suggests that they are going to be putting a large academy together for this march. Also from what everyone says, about 1/2 of the people wash out due to certain things, be it a crimanl record or whatever else. SO I was figuring that if I did not make this academy then i would definately make the next one. But today I talked to a recruit investigations detective and he said it did not look good because I am soooo far down the list???? I don't quite get it...Can anyone offer any insight here???


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Did they say if they were even going to start your BG?



bc02eagle said:


> Right now I am ranked #165 on the Boston Police list and I have submitted all my info to my background detectives. Now all the talk I have heard recently suggests that they are going to be putting a large academy together for this march. Also from what everyone says, about 1/2 of the people wash out due to certain things, be it a crimanl record or whatever else. SO I was figuring that if I did not make this academy then i would definately make the next one. But today I talked to a recruit investigations detective and he said it did not look good because I am soooo far down the list???? I don't quite get it...Can anyone offer any insight here???


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

How long ago did you submit your background paperwork? For a large class, it will take a long time to complete all the paperwork and investigation.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

bc02eagle said:


> Right now I am ranked #165 on the Boston Police list and I have submitted all my info to my background detectives. Now all the talk I have heard recently suggests that they are going to be putting a large academy together for this march. Also from what everyone says, about 1/2 of the people wash out due to certain things, be it a crimanl record or whatever else. SO I was figuring that if I did not make this academy then i would definately make the next one. But today I talked to a recruit investigations detective and he said it did not look good because I am soooo far down the list???? I don't quite get it...Can anyone offer any insight here???


You have to remember they have 400 or so applications to pour through in the next 9 weeks, not alot of time, so you may very well get picked up for this class if not then probably the next one. I turned in my application back in November as part of the early group, (score 92 Vet, #36 on the list) I still havent heard anything other than "we will contact you, you dont have to call us," So it's pretty much "Hurry up and wait," and the fact you have not heard anything shouldnt be an indicator that you will or will not be selected to be hired for this class. So just sit back and relax, and wait for them to contact you.


----------



## bc02eagle (Jan 10, 2006)

RPD931 said:


> How long ago did you submit your background paperwork? For a large class, it will take a long time to complete all the paperwork and investigation.


It was only 2 weeks ago but they are telling us that they are under an expidited process to get a class together for early march. The PAT will be at the end of January or the beginning of Feb. To me the det. I spoke with sounded very negative about my chances but all I can assume is maybe he really does not know how many they are trying to put through the academy. Hopefully I will hear from the HR director today or tomorrow and she can shed some light on where I stand. The issue with me is that I need to move back into boston from newton but I will only do that if there is a good chance that I will be called for this academy or the next one.


----------



## bc02eagle (Jan 10, 2006)

Plus I currently have another job offer (not police) and if I have no chance here I would like to just move on and take this other job instead of hopelessly waiting around for boston PD


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

bc02eagle said:


> It was only 2 weeks ago but they are telling us that they are under an expidited process to get a class together for early march. The PAT will be at the end of January or the beginning of Feb. To me the det. I spoke with sounded very negative about my chances but all I can assume is maybe he really does not know how many they are trying to put through the academy. Hopefully I will hear from the HR director today or tomorrow and she can shed some light on where I stand. The issue with me is that I need to move back into boston from newton but I will only do that if there is a good chance that I will be called for this academy or the next one.


Ah I got news for you, if you dont currently live here in the city then chances are you will not be hired... they made the residency requirement very clear to my group when we went through, you have to live in the city with no breaks in residency from 1 year prior to the exam until now, Civil Service allows you to move out of the city or town you live in the day after taking the exam and still be considered a resident, however Boston does not, they require you to be currently living in the city, unless you happen to be one of those who has a special language skill that residents of the city on the list dont have. So unfortunately they will probably bypass you as soon as they see that you dont currently reside in the city.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

AFCOP is right, residancy is the key ihere n Boston. BC02Eagle, did you ever live in Boston, if so, when did you move out of the city?




AFCOP said:


> Ah I got news for you, if you dont currently live here in the city then chances are you will not be hired... they made the residency requirement very clear to my group when we went through, you have to live in the city with no breaks in residency from 1 year prior to the exam until now, Civil Service allows you to move out of the city or town you live in the day after taking the exam and still be considered a resident, however Boston does not, they require you to be currently living in the city, unless you happen to be one of those who has a special language skill that residents of the city on the list dont have. So unfortunately they will probably bypass you as soon as they see that you dont currently reside in the city.


----------



## bc02eagle (Jan 10, 2006)

smd6169 said:


> AFCOP is right, residancy is the key ihere n Boston. BC02Eagle, did you ever live in Boston, if so, when did you move out of the city?


Actaully they told me where I live now is not an issue at all. They just said that one the 1st day of the academy I would need to show proof that I am currently living in the city of Boston. Prior to the exam I lived in the city of boston for two years with no breaks.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

You may be ok then on residancy. Just give the process time...that's all any of us can do.



bc02eagle said:


> Actaully they told me where I live now is not an issue at all. They just said that one the 1st day of the academy I would need to show proof that I am currently living in the city of Boston. Prior to the exam I lived in the city of boston for two years with no breaks.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

bc02eagle said:


> Actaully they told me where I live now is not an issue at all. They just said that one the 1st day of the academy I would need to show proof that I am currently living in the city of Boston. Prior to the exam I lived in the city of boston for two years with no breaks.


I have 2 co-workers in the middle of the BPD process and both vets and both moved out of the city after the exam. One didn't even know that he got a card because he moved and didn't change his address with HRD. So, a card was sent to his old Boston address. Luckily, he called and got the BG packet and is now in the running. Both were told that they have to live in the city ONCE hired.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

soxrock75 said:


> I have 2 co-workers in the middle of the BPD process and both vets and both moved out of the city after the exam. One didn't even know that he got a card because he moved and didn't change his address with HRD. So, a card was sent to his old Boston address. Luckily, he called and got the BG packet and is now in the running. Both were told that they have to live in the city ONCE hired.


Seems to be alot of Inconsistancy to what RIU is telling people, my group the told us essentially no "breaks" in residency....


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

No time breaks must mean in refrence to the 1 year prior to taking the exam.



AFCOP said:


> Seems to be alot of Inconsistancy to what RIU is telling people, my group the told us essentially no "breaks" in residency....


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

Rumor has it that the class will be about 100 recruits. Therefore, 300 applicants or more will be screened for 100 slots. I'm guessing the recruit investigator didn't want to get your hopes up so he gave you the worst case scenario. Also they may be looking for a majority women class. Just keep plugging away.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Anyone know.....after meeting with the BG Investigator, do they proceed with the backgrounds in the order according to your CS Standing or does each BG just do their case load and from the remaing pool they let all advance....(am I making sense)?



Drag_Factor said:


> Rumor has it that the class will be about 100 recruits. Therefore, 300 applicants or more will be screened for 100 slots. I'm guessing the recruit investigator didn't want to get your hopes up so he gave you the worst case scenario. Also they may be looking for a majority women class. Just keep plugging away.


----------



## Bri9801 (May 2, 2002)

Moving out of the city is after taking the exam is fine....that's what I did.....I just had to move back before the academy started. That is fine under Boston's rules.

From what I hear the next class will be mid-March with 100 people, around 40 of which will be women.


----------



## bc02eagle (Jan 10, 2006)

so I should be in line for at least the next class that they call off of the list right (currently #165 on the boston list)???


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

I dont mean to rain on anyone's parade, but dont forget a certain percentage of each class is usually cadets.........


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

bc02eagle said:


> Plus I currently have another job offer (not police) and if I have no chance here I would like to just move on and take this other job instead of hopelessly waiting around for boston PD


 MA is mainly a "At Will" employment state. Go take this job offer if it's going to give you more money now. If Boston calls you up, you can quit anytime you want, even if you only give them a 10 min notice. It's always nice to give a 2 weeks notice, but if you notice, most places don't give you 2 weeks notice when they want to lay you off


----------



## bc02eagle (Jan 10, 2006)

KindaConfused said:


> MA is mainly a "At Will" employment state. Go take this job offer if it's going to give you more money now. If Boston calls you up, you can quit anytime you want, even if you only give them a 10 min notice. It's always nice to give a 2 weeks notice, but if you notice, most places don't give you 2 weeks notice when they want to lay you off


Thats a good point.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

DVET1979 said:


> I dont mean to rain on anyone's parade, but dont forget a certain percentage of each class is usually cadets.........


Thanks alot DVET........by the way, weren't you banished to the Fire Fighter forums the other day!! :BM:

Just kidding buddy. However, you are correct. Roughly 1/3 of each academy class is supposed to be made up of cadets.

Wow, BPD is supposedly gunning for a class of 100. Out of that 100, roughly 30 or so will be cadets. Then they want 40 women, leaving only 30 spots to fight over. Add in the fact that they are also looking for people with certain language skills etc.

DVET, you didn't just rain on the parade, you washed it out.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

I got my umbrella. out...

I am sure some of the Females and language candidates they seek will fill up some of the cadet spots. Eitherway, as caucasian, Vet/Non-Vet, English speaking folks&#8230;.we are at the bottom of the pecking order. 



soxrock75 said:


> Thanks alot DVET........by the way, weren't you banished to the Fire Fighter forums the other day!! :BM:
> 
> Just kidding buddy. However, you are correct. Roughly 1/3 of each academy class is supposed to be made up of cadets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

KindaConfused said:


> MA is mainly a "At Will" employment state. Go take this job offer if it's going to give you more money now. If Boston calls you up, you can quit anytime you want, even if you only give them a 10 min notice. It's always nice to give a 2 weeks notice, but if you notice, most places don't give you 2 weeks notice when they want to lay you off


I received my formal offer of employment on a Wednesday, and got sworn-in on Friday. I apologized profusely to my old chief for the two-day notice, but he understood.


----------



## bc02eagle (Jan 10, 2006)

just for anyone who has been following this thread, I did get a call from my background det. this last week. He said I probably will not get in this academy but the next one I will be good for. So anyone in the same boat as me, don't worry to much.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Eagle - at a rank of 165, what was your score, none-vet, right? I am 191 (when this list was established with a 94). I know they didn't even get to my packet for this go-around so I am probably also looking at the second or third class they put through. Any rummors when that might be :grin:?


----------



## bc02eagle (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah I got a 95 non vet. I have to go tomorrow to meet with my BG det and turn in a few pieces of info so they can start working on it. I did not think they would een start it up unitl much later so this is def. good news.



smd6169 said:


> Eagle - at a rank of 165, what was your score, none-vet, right? I am 191 (when this list was established with a 94). I know they didn't even get to my packet for this go-around so I am probably also looking at the second or third class they put through. Any rummors when that might be :grin:?


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh ya baby, my rank is next . Wonder how many they went through already and if they are looking at you for this or the next class....?



bc02eagle said:


> Yeah I got a 95 non vet. I have to go tomorrow to meet with my BG det and turn in a few pieces of info so they can start working on it. I did not think they would een start it up unitl much later so this is def. good news.


----------

